# What are the best knee pads ?



## Ironwood07 (Oct 10, 2014)

My knees can't take the abuse anymore , they swell up just about everyday . Have tried pads before but found them annoying and always falling down . Just wondering what everyone uses . Any suggestions on what to buy 
Thanks


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Drop around $250 on a pair of pro knees & don't look back.

My flooring career was about over 5 years ago because of hot spots in my knees. Bought the pro knees & am still going strong. They transfer the pressure points to your shins instead of the actual knees. 

About every 1 1/2-2 years, I totally rebuild them for about $100. Some of the best money I've ever spent.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

pinwheel said:


> Drop around $250 on a pair of pro knees & don't look back.
> 
> My flooring career was about over 5 years ago because of hot spots in my knees. Bought the pro knees & am still going strong. They transfer the pressure points to your shins instead of the actual knees.
> 
> About every 1 1/2-2 years, I totally rebuild them for about $100. Some of the best money I've ever spent.


I know those are the best for flooring guys, but do you know if they make a good pair for guys who spend most of their time upright? My right knee is slowly starting to deteriorate after 30 years of abuse. I need to prolong my career for at least a few more years. I need something small, flexible, comfortable, and effective.


----------



## Ironwood07 (Oct 10, 2014)

They look effective but I don't know how they'd work over multi layers when framing in winter


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> I know those are the best for flooring guys, but do you know if they make a good pair for guys who spend most of their time upright? My right knee is slowly starting to deteriorate after 30 years of abuse. I need to prolong my career for at least a few more years. I need something small, flexible, comfortable, and effective.


They're not the best if you spend most of your day upright. They like to twist around my legs if I'm up walking around a lot.

But man, when you're down on the floor, they're the chit, that's for sure.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

There's still no correct answer to this, right?

As far as I know, nobody has slam dunked the knee pad to the degree that like google has maps or maglite has flashlights.

I use the cheap junk ones because I don't want to spend a lot of money on something I hate.
So far the best solution I've found for knee pain is to hire somebody else. As I'm typing this there's a punk 20 year old kid filling the nail holes in the base I installed yesterday. Atta boy. Make sure you pay special attention to the piece behind the toilet. He has no idea I'm making fun of him on the internet right now. Probably thinks I'm conducting business. Sucker.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Warren said:


> I know those are the best for flooring guys, but do you know if they make a good pair for guys who spend most of their time upright? My right knee is slowly starting to deteriorate after 30 years of abuse. I need to prolong my career for at least a few more years. I need something small, flexible, comfortable, and effective.


Go with the Duluth with knee pad inserts.


----------



## Pako (Apr 16, 2014)

http://goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-New-Tool-Belts-Kneepads-Gloves-Rainwear/378

I use these, they do slide down and move to the sides, they are kinda bulky cause they "float" over your knee, the strap need to be readjusted often, but my god they are so comfortable both when standing up and when on your knees.

Their comfort while standing up is what I like the most about them because they don't bother me at all but when I need to get on my knees they are super comfortable.

But yea they are not perfect, no kneepads really are but protecting my knees is worth dealing with all the downsides imo that's why im always wearing kneepads when I work


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard volleyball knee pads work great for those who aren't on their knees all day.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bjornklader pants with knee pads. :thumbsup: Love them. Tons of pockets, heavy duty, and the knee pads are comfortably in place all day long. I wear them everyday.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think that plastic surgeons should offer silicone knee implants. The floor guys would get the huge ones. The hassle would be telling the female homeowners, "My eyes are up here"


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

for everyday I wear the double front carhartt pants with slip in kneepads. if I know I'm gonna be doing something on the floor all day i'll throw on some real ones.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I own plenty of knee pads but rarely use them anymore...it kneeling pads for me.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

those rolling kneeling pads look pretty legit for inside work


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I love that even in the kneepad thread Seal goes the extra mile to demonstrate proper technique. That entry looks magnificent without the door even being there.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Pro Knee all the way for me. But, if I don't want to break those out I use these. Very comfortable and the strap goes around your upper calf so it does not kill your knee like some do. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/McGuire-Nicholas-Gel-Foam-Stabilizer-Knee-Pads-1DM-22380-3/202021647


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just been using those crappy grey ones with the rubber straps. They work, but lately I am starting to feel it. I think a set of good ones is in order. Not sure of the proknees, as a lot of my work is outside or interior dryrot work. They look too fancy for heavy crawling around. Maybe those for the fancy stuff and then some decent pads for the dirty stuff.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I put these on and where them all day every day. 

http://www.drugstore.com/products/p...ID=120142990000046594&CAGPSPN=pla&kpid=387507

Knee pads are great but think of all the times you kneel down. Opening a can of paint...shooting in some base....layin out walls. This has really helped me to not have any issues with my knees. 

Would I wear them to tile a shopping mall...no....heavy knee days I'll sometimes pull out the gel pads but I find I'm doin that less and less. Hate those straps!!!!

Another plus to having knee protection on all the time, is you get out of the habit of bending your toes back when you kneel down. This is very hard on your feet. It's best to put weight on the knee and keep your foot comfortably extended. 

Gotta wash em every once and a while and replace em when they get nasty ......but what hell.....I buy at same place I get my favorite margarita mix......works for me! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


___________
Mike


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

*What Are The Best Knee Pads ?*

I used a set of these wurkpads. No straps just clips to the side of your pants. Very comfortable. 
One of the clips did break after a couple years of use but they are very sturdy. 
Can't use when wearing shorts. Might be painful!
http://www.skantechnologies.com/


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

I use Leather knee pads they dont have any hard caps on them and it works best for most concrete guys


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Peter_C said:


> I do not do flooring enough or I would buy the Pro Knees, and still might. Instead I take one of those 1" thick foam kneeling pads and cut it into large knee pads that fit into my Carhart's and my Bjorklader pants. They are super thick and provide nail protection. They cushion my bony knees to where I am happy. I cut the pads large enough that my knees always land on them. The large size does make my pants, and me, look dorky, but I could care less. For the Carhart's I cut the opening larger, then sew them mostly back up and leave them in permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> These are what I cut up. A knife and jigsaw work great.



Interesting mud job!!!


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Jonbuild said:


> Interesting mud job!!!


I can't take credit for that job, as I stole the picture from prior in the thread, just to show the kneeling pads.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

pro knee came out with an all purpose model that are better for walking around in. also much cheaper at $90


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/AWP-HP-Non-Marring-Rubber-Cap-Knee-Pads/50331637

These are the most comfortable cheepies I've found. They don't fall down, but I have thick calves. Might not work as well otherwise. They didn't for a pal, but he's a twig. My knees don't tend to roll off of them when planted. They don't cut off my circulation. Most importantly, they are super comfy. The knees were pretty much beat before I ever became a contractor. Athletics, the gym, and dirt biking left me in constant discomfort. I've had the left knee drained in the past. Just grizzly.

Anyway, I can be setting a floor all day just fine on these. Might not be for everyone , but they work really well for me and have for years.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

rocspec said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/AWP-HP-Non-Marring-Rubber-Cap-Knee-Pads/50331637
> 
> These are the most comfortable cheepies I've found. They don't fall down, but I have thick calves. Might not work as well otherwise. They didn't for a pal, but he's a twig. My knees don't tend to roll off of them when planted. They don't cut off my circulation. Most importantly, they are super comfy. The knees were pretty much beat before I ever became a contractor. Athletics, the gym, and dirt biking left me in constant discomfort. I've had the left knee drained in the past. Just grizzly.
> 
> Anyway, I can be setting a floor all day just fine on these. Might not be for everyone , but they work really well for me and have for years.


I've gone through a couple of pairs of those gel insert knee pads. For me being skinny, they don't stay on very well. When working in them for long hours the straps rub the back of my knees raw. They also only last a couple of months of occasional use before coming apart, and the gel inserts falling out of place. They are sold under a few different brand names. 

Others may have different experiences.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Jonbuild said:


> Interesting mud job!!!


In case you'd like to see the finished product...


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

superseal said:


> In case you'd like to see the finished product...



I've seen that style before, but never seen it being done, I'll bet it takes some serious patience!!


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.tools4flooring.com/gundlach-209xll-leatherhead-xl-knee-pads-p-1168.html

just got these and love them. super light and comfy


----------

